# Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008



## Admin

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Archived_Member5

*Re: Sikhs in Temples*

I found this [post=90625]post[/post] on "Re: Sikhs in Temples" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: 3H0 Gurudwaras and Yoga*

I found this [post=12730]post[/post] on "Re: 3H0 Gurudwaras and Yoga" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5

*Re: Sikhs in Temples*

I found this [post=90632]post[/post] on "Re: Sikhs in Temples" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90645]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90648]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Bhai Vir Singh Ji - Pyare Jio Audio Book*

I found this [post=90656]post[/post] on "Bhai Vir Singh Ji - Pyare Jio Audio Book" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## kiram

*Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani*

I found this [post=90660]post[/post] on "Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90666]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90679]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Billionaire Business Leaders*

I found this [post=90724]post[/post] on "Re: Billionaire Business Leaders" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Sikhs should be doing Seva for this Historical Gurdwara*

I found this [post=77636]post[/post] on "Sikhs should be doing Seva for this Historical Gurdwara" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Saint Soldier

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90741]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member4

*Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani*

I found this [post=90715]post[/post] on "Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## kiram

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90752]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90752]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## dalbirk

*Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani*

I found this [post=90746]post[/post] on "Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Admin

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90763]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?*

I found this [post=90245]post[/post] on "Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## kiram

*Re: Gurbani vichaar*

I found this [post=62957]post[/post] on "Re: Gurbani vichaar" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90765]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90788]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Archived_Member5

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90791]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma*

I found this [post=90791]post[/post] on "Re: God's Will and The Law of Karma" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani*

I found this [post=90814]post[/post] on "Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Saint Soldier

*Re: Leaving Sikhism...*

I found this [post=87554]post[/post] on "Re: Leaving Sikhism..." interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani*

I found this [post=90831]post[/post] on "Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: Allah and Parbrahm are one and the same*

I found this [post=87447]post[/post] on "Re: Allah and Parbrahm are one and the same" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## gurvinder_janu

*Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani*

I found this [post=90831]post[/post] on "Re: Yoga, and Other Practices, and Gurbani" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?*

I found this [post=90824]post[/post] on "Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?*

I found this [post=90852]post[/post] on "Re: How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 51, December, 2008"


----------

